# Albino Long Fib BNP Grow-Out Tank



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sold almost everyone of the large batch. My soon to be teenage daughter wants to grow some out for better cash - for her.

Snatch up this 15"x15"x15" (15g) cute tank from CL which seems to have been custom built for my custom built cabinet in my dinning room.

2 small strip of LED light (total 10W) from GBL. At $100 with the transformer a good price for LED but not the cheapest light for the application. But then the young folks taught me there is something called "Cool Factor". In 10 years, it will save enough energy to pay for itself :lol:

Filter is going is Eheim 2236. God another 8 gallons or so of the black sand if anyone is interested.

O. Just in case you are wondering about the blue background. It was from the previous owner having that nicely decorated for the sea and the sky for SW application. It was applied on very well so decide to leave that on.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice cube tank Gordon, looks real nice in there and it fits on that stand perfectly. Great set-up!


----------

